# Hankley Common GC



## Robobum (Jul 8, 2010)

I was very much looking forward to my first round @ Hankley Common, I'd heard some very good reports about it and was all set for my practice round before a 36 hole comp later in the week. 

There is no grand entrance to greet your arrival at Hankley, left turn down the side of a country pub and park up outside a "normal" clubhouse, nothing grand, just like many other member's golf clubs. What struck me first was just how peaceful the place was, the course runs out and away from the clubhouse, no traffic noise just the nagging voice of your own swing thoughts!

Hankley does not ease you in gently, 430yds par 4 first hole. The drive looks generous from the tee, it's only when you get down to the landing area that you see it is fairly tight. An ego smoothing 2nd which will feed a ball landing short down onto the large green. This green was typical of the majority through the round, large, mainly flat where the breaks are very subtle and difficult to read. What they all have in common is their excellent condition, true and quick (but not scary).

Hole 2 brings up another common theme at Hankley. Being my first visit I strolled onto the tee and checked the yardage block against my planner, the two didn't match. Turn around and see the purple tee, a green oasis amongst all the heather another 30yds back. A lovely par 3 between the tall stands of trees, a large bunker protects the front of a two tier green tilted up to face you from the tee.

The third is a deja vu moment, stood on the tee of what looks to be a gentle right to left dog leg par 4, turn round and see the purple tee across a small bridge another 40 yds further back. This now gives you a 200yd carry to clear the heather. Don't know where the prevailing wind is but on this day it blew straight into on this hole. concentrating the mind on the strike. Another little common theme is evident on this hole, the best line is tight to the dogleg to shorten the hole however the trees and heather eat in on that side trying to force you out to the safer side but leaving you with that longer approach. Another ego massage for the approach as the green sits slightly below you and will allow shots to roll on, providing you avoid the sucker bunker 20yds short left. 

Take a breather during holes 4 &5, shortish par 4s with generous landing areas and shortish approaches to large greens. This sets you up nicely for a truly fantastic stretch of holes, 6 is a long uphill par 5. Once again trees on the inside of the dogleg pushes you out to the longer route, not really a problem as this would be out of range for all but the real bomber. A generous little safety cushion to the left of the green will nudge anything pulled back onto the surface.

7 is one of the best looking par 3s. It's beauty is at least matched by just how tough it plays. The tee and green are raised at similar levels 40ft or so above the heather filled swale you play across. That heather will also swallow any ball drifting right as the slope kicks the balls away down the bank. A shade under 190yds, this played straight into that wind again, a smallish two tiered green is a very difficult target to hit with a long iron ( at least) in your hands.

8th is a lovely par 5 that dives away from an elevated tee in amongst the bridle paths and yet more heather. Definate birdie chance here as this is reachable the two good blows.

The 9th starts the run out to the furthest part from the clubhouse, a slight left to right dogleg that plays over a rise and down to another flat green that is guarded both side by well placed bunkers.

The 10th hole is stroke 1 and with good reason, 477yds all up hill. Once again the short route is taken away from you by tall tress on the inside of the dogleg. At least 1 extra club is need for the 2nd shot, the raised green needs two healthy hits to get up and onto the surface, short left being the best bail out to avoid a cavernous bunker that guards the right side.

11th is another long par 3 directly into the wind, anything pitching short will roll 15yds back off the false front. Long is better as some mounding will feed the ball back towards the flag.

12th, yet another dogleg hole where the short route is taken away from you, a bunker, trees and that ever present heather sits there as a guard.

13 through 16 was, IMO, the best stretch amongst many very good holes at Hankley. A short, straight away par 5 is eminently birdieable, a glorious par 4 played across a stretch of heather before diving down into a dip and up to a green cut into the back before the stand of trees behind. 15 is a classic short par 4, drivable for the brave but fraught with danger around the green, a plod with some lofted timber and a pitch on will yield more birdie chances. 16 is the shortest par 3 on the course, although it does play longer to a raised green (and into that breeze again!), a generous sized surface awaits but fall off the sides and face a tricky up and down for par.

17 is a dogleg which forces you out to the longer route (sound familiar), a virtually flat hole with the approach into a green framed at the back by some small heather dressed mounding. Probably a hole that doesn't live up to all the others but perhaps it just clears the way for the fantastic home hole. 430yd slightly down the hill, the green comes into site as you get down to you seconds. A deep and wide grass filled valley prevents any thought of dribbling one up to the front edge. A "proper" golf shot is required to carry all the way to the surface to finish in style.

Wonderful, wonderful golf course in an idyllic setting, a real test for any golfer but totally playable from the regular tees. I can't wait to try to compile a 36 hole score around there tomorrow.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2010)

A great write up and your descriptions of each hole immediately brought the memories flooding back.
A tad expensive for a "normal" day out but if you have ever promised yourself a day at a superb golf course take the chance to play it.
And as an added bonus....the catering is to die for. Some of the best food I've ever had at a golf course
Highly (highly) recommended


----------



## HTL (Jul 8, 2010)

Great review but how much were the dinks?


----------



## Robobum (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll let you know on Monday, never went in the bar. All the food is included on Friday anyway so don't mind paying anything up to Â£1 for a pint!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2010)

All the food is included on Friday
		
Click to expand...

And you got all that for just over fifty quid????
Jeez I can't wait until I'm playing off 3.7 and can enter that competition


----------



## Robobum (Jul 8, 2010)

All the food is included on Friday
		
Click to expand...

And you got all that for just over fifty quid????
Jeez I can't wait until I'm playing off 3.7 and can enter that competition
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate, they balloted @ 4.3 so not so far to go!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2010)

All the food is included on Friday
		
Click to expand...

And you got all that for just over fifty quid????
Jeez I can't wait until I'm playing off 3.7 and can enter that competition
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate, they balloted @ 4.3 so not so far to go!! 

Click to expand...

Phew! 4.3 is easy. 3.7 would have been a bit tougher. Nice to know. I'll ease off the gas a little


----------



## john0 (Jul 8, 2010)

Apologies for hijacking this thread, but seeing Smiffy's name reminded me of something I seen i came across earlier today.  Type 'prolaunch red' into google images and go to page 3 of the results, and who's pic is there....

Famous at last


----------



## RGDave (Jul 8, 2010)

Google puts him on page two now. Probably for the best....page 3 has the wrong connotations.


----------



## john0 (Jul 9, 2010)

Google puts him on page two now. Probably for the best....page 3 has the wrong connotations.
		
Click to expand...

I know, maybe if he had Homer in the pic with him then Page 3 would have been more appropriate - that way there would have been a nice pair of em!


----------



## Snelly (Jul 29, 2010)

An excellent write up.  I played Hankley last week and want to add that at present, the greens are sublime.   If you hit a good putt on the right line, it will drop as the putting surfaces are flawless.  We rolled in yards of putts between us.

The 7th is a great par 3, the 14th a wonderful par 4 and the last is one of the best finishing holes I have played.

The food and drink match the quality of the course and it is truly a wonderful place to be.  It should be on everyone's list of courses to play.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 31, 2010)

I played Hankley recently and it is a very fine track indeed. A fair course where the hazards are reasonably placed and fairly apparent, and the driving areas are generous, but the penalty for missing them can be serious. Good greens, not lightning fast but true. A good player with a decent tee game could score well.


----------

